# Dia Compe AD996 “HOMBRE” Bremse oder Ersatzteil gesucht!



## Centi (27. März 2020)

Hallo,

habe mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes Haro Sport BMX von 2017 gekauft, an dem eine Dia Compe AD996 “HOMBRE” Bremse montiert ist! Leider fehlt an der vorderen Bremsen die Klemmschraube/Halter für den Bremszug! Nun finde ich nirgends im Internet Ersatzteile für diese Bremse und selbst die komplette Bremse habe ich nirgends gefunden (nur Japan)! Kennt da einer ein Geschäft das solche Teile oder die Bremse verkauft?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Votec Tox (31. März 2020)

Vielleicht liege ich völlig daneben aber eventuell paßt die Bremsschraube dieser Diatech Hombre:








						Diatech Hombre Bremsset - S14
					

→ Seltene Diatech Bremse (vorne+hinten) die aus Aluminium besteht und somit sehr leicht ist. Daten im Überblick: Diatech "Hombre" U-Brake Material:  kalt geschmiedete Aluminium Arme Einbauhöhe:  26mm Vorne und...




					www.khebikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2020)

Schraubnippel, fertig.


----------

